# Cost of IVF/ICSI abroard



## emmyloop (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello, 
Just wondered if anyone who has been abroad for IVF/ICSI would like to share the cost of the treatment?

We are looking to start treatment asap, but our local clinic will work out at nearly £5000, how does treatment abroad compare? 

Really appreciate your help!


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Hiyyah

A treatment cycle abroad can be cheaper but I often find that once you have factored in meds, flights and accommodation it may well be the same as in the UK so worth seeing it as a treatment/holiday in one.

Happy to send more info, just e-mail me at [email protected]

Best Wishes,

Ruth


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

this was the exact quesiton i came on here to ask..... so to be honest, with all the flights etc it just the same as having tx here in uk then


----------

